# Buck down



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My son put another great buck down. 3 bow seasons 3 bucks. This was his first deer not sitting in a blind and no corn. Just sitting against a tree hunting. 22 yard shot made it maybe 75 yards. He found first blood and did most of the track job himself. I did spot the deer laying there before he did but let him take the lead on the remainder of the track so he could be the one to find his deer. It was completely his hunt, he picked the spot after we seen a group of bucks moving through out of range on monday, he spotted this buck before I did and was ready to rock. Total we seen 5 bucks and 5 does tonight. 4 of the bucks came in together with this one being in the lead. Pretty great evening. He got a little taste of actually hunting this year after going out a few times and not seeing any. He is turning into quite the hunter. 6 deer now 5 have been with a bow.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great buck. Sounds like a memorable hunt.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Congratulations!!! Great deer


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck. Congratulations to both of you. Time to start cutting.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im jealous nice job


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s awesome! Looks like an older buck?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Uglystix said:


> That’s awesome! Looks like an older buck?


Probably a 2.5 year old. Just a young deer with a big body


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bobk said:


> Nice buck. Congratulations to both of you. Time to start cutting.


Thank you. Will be working on it tomorrow night. My dad is going to skin and quarter it for me in the morning


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Great job!!! Congrats to you both.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned my season is complete and I havent even hunted yet


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Thank you. Will be working on it tomorrow night. My dad is going to skin and quarter it for me in the morning


Nice cool night. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That smile tells the whole story.
Congrats on a great job to that young man and his proud dad.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations. That's awesome. He will never forget that one.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats young man great job.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very cool. And no phone or video game involved!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

mrb1 said:


> Very cool. And no phone or video game involved!


That's right! Of course he wants to play a game while waiting. I told him it just don't work that way haha. Here was our set up


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> As far as I'm concerned my season is complete and I havent even hunted yet


That's b/c you're a good father.........


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations ! Looking forward to getting out with my son soon. He's playing Jr High football this year abd it's cutting into our hunting time. 

We'll get out later in the month once the season wraps up


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome! Classic set up too!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great deer. 
great kid. 
great dad. 
great story. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> My son put another great buck down. 3 bow seasons 3 bucks. This was his first deer not sitting in a blind and no corn. Just sitting against a tree hunting. 22 yard shot made it maybe 75 yards. He found first blood and did most of the track job himself. I did spot the deer laying there before he did but let him take the lead on the remainder of the track so he could be the one to find his deer. It was completely his hunt, he picked the spot after we seen a group of bucks moving through out of range on monday, he spotted this buck before I did and was ready to rock. Total we seen 5 bucks and 5 does tonight. 4 of the bucks came in together with this one being in the lead. Pretty great evening. He got a little taste of actually hunting this year after going out a few times and not seeing any. He is turning into quite the hunter. 6 deer now 5 have been with a bow.
> View attachment 495786


Congratulations that's a nice buck


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like he had an exciting hunt! Congrats to son and dad.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> That's right! Of course he wants to play a game while waiting. I told him it just don't work that way haha. Here was our set up
> 
> View attachment 495807


Curious if thats a TenPoint Titan?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

afeef745 said:


> Curious if thats a TenPoint Titan?


Yes it is. My old lady's dad bought a new ten point and gave him that one. Very accurate


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats to your son!


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Yes it is. My old lady's dad bought a new ten point and gave him that one. Very accurate


Looks like upgraded version of what I used for couple of seasons. I agree, very accurate.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Awesomeness


----------

